# Fiesta Americana Los Cabos Hotel vs. Timeshare



## tech194 (Jul 26, 2014)

We're looking forward to our first time in Mexico in August.  We're staying at the hotel but have been reading about the timeshare as well (A relative booked for us, and we just said okay not knowing anything except that we would be enjoying some sun).  We have some random questions:

1)  Does anyone have a better resort map than this:
http://www.grandmeetingsmexico.com/images/backgrounds/los-cabos-map.jpg
2)  From piecing other comments on various sites, it appears that the hotel is closer to the beach with the timeshare is on the top part of the map.  Is that correct?  Is the lone pool on top quieter?
3)  Where are the laundry facilities?
4)  How does one get to the golf course?
5)  We booked an all-inclusive stay at the hotel- the only option we were given.  Is the timeshare all-inclusive too?  If not, how does the staff distinguish between the vacationers?
6)  Has anyone done one-way car rentals from the airport to the resort?  I see that National has a location there.  Should we keep the car an extra day for any quick road trips the second day we're there?

Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 26, 2014)

Some  suggestions for first time visitor to area.

Read stickes above.

Following is  limited discussion on AI. They control  AI usage through colored wrist bands.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=210453

Since hotel with no kitchen will probably  be eating out.

Still might want to compare one way  car rental to resort, cab fares if decide to do a Sunset cruise in Cabo, getting back to air port, etc.

Even TSs I have stayed  at had central laundry although  can pack lightly, but watch out for sunburn. Potable/fresh  water is costly in desert!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 26, 2014)

Timeshare vs. hotel, is like hotel room vs. apartment. Many TSs have in-room laundry, full kitchens, etc. They can be AI, or not- often it's optional, so people can do AI for a few days (usually 3 minimum) then cook in or eat around town.

One caution for you, since this is your first Mexico visit. DO NOT attend ANY timeshare presentation lightly. They are HIGH PRESSURE, you will be held far beyond any time you agree to, and THEY LIE! Often the only way to get away is to agree, sign up, then promptly (WITHIN 48 hours!) rescind. When approached by the timeshare body-snatchers, usually a firm no-gracias is all that's necessary, but just beware. They are predatory, and will offer all kinds of deals, cash, restaurant certificates, rental cars, shuttles, tours, fishing, you name it. Everybody has their price or affinity. IMO, NONE are worth a day of your vacation. Period!

Enjoy Mexico, and Cabo, just beware of roaming thieves masquerading as friends.

Jim


----------



## Karen G (Jul 27, 2014)

tech194 said:


> 6)  Has anyone done one-way car rentals from the airport to the resort?  I see that National has a location there.  Should we keep the car an extra day for any quick road trips the second day we're there?


You can compare prices of rental cars with the cost of a shuttle or pick-up service.  We have had great service from Cielto Lindo. You can email them and ask for a quote for transportation to and from the airport at this address:   cielitolindo2007@gmail.com  One  site for airport shuttles is this one:  http://www.cabosanlucastours.net/Airport-Transportation.htm

You  might want to have a car at the resort during the week for a day or two to explore the two towns of San Jose del Cabo and Cabo San Lucas since you'll be staying on the corridor between them.  Since you are paying for all-inclusive you may not be interested in eating at other places much, but you might want to check out the towns, walk around the marina in Cabo and see the shops around the town square in San Jose.


----------



## PStreet1 (Jul 27, 2014)

We like timeshares for Cabo, and we don't like all-inclusive.  We tend to eat breakfast "at home," and have lunch and dinner out--though sometimes, dinner or lunch in seems a good option.  For us, the all-inclusive is a loser on cost, and that doesn't even include the fun of trying different places that we find appealing.

You will definitely be approached by people who work for the timeshares, and their job is to get bodies to attent the presentations.  They will offer you $200-$400 U.S. dollars to attend the presentation, and if you go first thing in the morning, you get a very nice breakfast, also.  However, as Passepartout says, they are very high pressure, and they will make you believe you can't possibly live another day without owning their timeshare.  We've done several, and never had to sign up for one to get out, but you must be resolute because they do make them appealing, and the facilities are beautiful.  As Passepartout says, they do lie--believe nothing.

If you think you might consider going (because they can be very lucrative), price timeshares in Cabo available on the re-sale market on Ebay before you go.  Print some of those prices out and slip them in your wife's purse when you go.  Remember those prices when you hear the salesman, and use those sheets to explain why his deal isn't good enough and why you are leaving NOW.  Do not believe what they say when they say that buying on the re-sale market doesn't give the same benefits; you DO get the same benefits when you buy re-sale.  Do not believe the salesman when he tells you he can rent your condo for you any time you don't want it, and you'll make a huge profit; they can't--if they could, they'd keep them all themselves and never try to sell one.  Do not fall for the "free weeks" pitch.  It doesn't work that way.

In other words, if you go for the money, you'll earn it in the presentation, but don't let them earn their commission off you.  They say the presentation is 2 hours; it will be closer to 4, but you'll walk out with U.S. dollars in your hand, so consider whether it's worth it to you.  If you rent a car, don't let them drive you; drive yourself.  If you drive, you can leave any time you want.  If they have to call a taxi for you, they are in charge.  I saw one woman crying, saying she would give back all the gifts if they would just call a taxi for her.  That was at a Mayan presentation.  If you go to any, I recommend NOT going to any that have the word "Mayan" as part of the name; they are the absolute worst about high pressure and not letting you escape.  We did escape and we got--with some difficulty--the money they promised, but we drove ourselves.  I honestly don't know that it would have been possible if we'd had to wait for them to call a taxi.


----------



## Helaine (Jul 27, 2014)

tech194 said:


> 1)  Does anyone have a better resort map than this:
> http://www.grandmeetingsmexico.com/images/backgrounds/los-cabos-map.jpg
> *The map seems current, but there is another pool off of the right side of the image - closer to the timeshares.*
> 2)  From piecing other comments on various sites, it appears that the hotel is closer to the beach with the timeshare is on the top part of the map.  Is that correct?  Is the lone pool on top quieter?
> ...


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 27, 2014)

Google Earth has a good view.


----------



## tech194 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to everyone for all the great info!  We're be there in less than three weeks.


----------



## tech194 (Jul 30, 2014)

Helaine said:


> tech194 said:
> 
> 
> > 3)  Where are the laundry facilities?
> > *For the timeshares, they are on every floor in some buildings and every other floor in others - I don't know about the hotel section.*



I don't see any mention of laundry in the hotel features and amenities.  As a hotel guest, can I walk into the timeshare buildings to do laundry?


----------



## Karen G (Jul 30, 2014)

tech194 said:


> I don't see any mention of laundry in the hotel features and amenities.  As a hotel guest, can I walk into the timeshare buildings to do laundry?


If these are coin-operated washers & dryers I'm sure they will appreciate your business.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 30, 2014)

tech194 said:


> I don't see any mention of laundry in the hotel features and amenities.  As a hotel guest, can I walk into the timeshare buildings to do laundry?



Suit yourself, but I have better things to do on vacation than laundry. I bet you'll see a 'Lavanderia' in a nearby strip mall that will do laundry drop-off for very little cost.

Jim


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 30, 2014)

GF and I travel light so we just have carry on.

Since it is quite warm this time of year   should not have  to do any laundry.

No need to pack   sports coat for  dinner.


----------



## Helaine (Jul 30, 2014)

Karen G said:


> If these are coin-operated washers & dryers I'm sure they will appreciate your business.



They are not coin operated - they are fee for timeshare owners and their guests.

Hotel guests can leave their stuff for the laundry to do - at additional cost, of course.  The desk can tell you if you're allowed to use the timeshare laundry.


----------



## tech194 (Aug 7, 2014)

*All-Inclusive Dining*

We just noticed that two of the restaurants (La Bodega and Peninsula) say "a la carte."  Does that mean that they are not included in the all-inclusive plan, or are they just emphasizing that it's not a buffet?

http://www.fiestamericanagrand.com/...tlet_WAR_sitelabportlet_INSTANCE_2sXc_type=8#


----------



## Karen G (Aug 7, 2014)

tech194 said:


> We just noticed that two of the restaurants (La Bodega and Peninsula) say "a la carte."  Does that mean that they are not included in the all-inclusive plan, or are they just emphasizing that it's not a buffet?



I would guess that just means they are not buffets and that you order off a menu.  You may have already seen these  Tripadvisor reviews.


----------



## Helaine (Aug 7, 2014)

tech194 said:


> We just noticed that two of the restaurants (La Bodega and Peninsula) say "a la carte."  Does that mean that they are not included in the all-inclusive plan, or are they just emphasizing that it's not a buffet?



They are definitely a part of the all-inclusive and they are not buffets.


----------



## nlehvac (Aug 9, 2014)

As for the laundry, a caution is I was surprised they didn't supply the detergent (they did at the previous timeshare we'd been to). You can buy it at their little store, but it was enough to do the laundry for everybody in the place (making it rather expensive for 1 small load!) and directions on the package were only in Spanish. I sorta over guessed on the amount \ .  

But now, I can't remember if the washers were "regular" or the "high efficiency." Does anyone know/remember, so I can bring my own?


----------



## Helaine (Aug 10, 2014)

nlehvac said:


> But now, I can't remember if the washers were "regular" or the "high efficiency." Does anyone know/remember, so I can bring my own?



The ones I've seen are regular washers. Some were on the small side and the rest were regular sized regular washers and dryers.


----------

